
FBI Director tells Senate he doesn't understand demand for strong encryption - pthreads
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/encryption-backdoors-james-comey-fbi-doj-senate-judiciary-hearing/
======
Nadya
_> "I don't understand the demand for people who would want encryption that
couldn't be decrypted at the order of an American judge."_

This quote strikes me as strange. Handing over communication logs and private
files should be covered by self-incrimination laws [0]. It's being compelled
to provide statements (made in the past) that could be self-incriminating. I
have the right to remain silent and that should include communications made
digitally in the past and not only at the time of arrest.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-
incrimination](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-incrimination)

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
Apparently, only in the 11th circuit. Prior to that ruling, other precedent
was on the side of forcing a defendant to reveal an encryption key.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_disclosure_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_disclosure_law)

------
digikata
Perhaps some people at Sony or the Office of Personnel Management could
explain...

